# Redbox Instant app available for Google TV



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Redbox Instant app available for Google TV

During CES, Redbox and Verizon mentioned Google TV among the platforms getting an app and now they've delivered. The Redbox Instant app for Google TV is in the Google Play market, however only owners of second gen hardware will be able to make full use of it.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Red Box Instant to show up on my Sony Equipment.....


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

You have to go to the Google Play store and download it manually. It will not appear on your device by itself. I downloaded it to mySony NSZ-GS7 and it works fine.


----------

